# Black Friday deals 27th November



## dufferman (Nov 20, 2015)

I thought I'd see if anyone knows of any retailers doing Black Friday deals? 

Last year Amazon cut the price of the Garmin s1 watch to Â£70. 

American Golf did money off discounts depending on your basket total (Â£5 off Â£50, Â£10 off Â£100 etc).

Amazon have already started some deals, including the Microsoft Band at Â£54.99.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 20, 2015)

I am interested in the Microsoft Band, just haven't heard enough positive reviews.

Have you tried it?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 20, 2015)

The MS band is cheap everywhere, MS have just brought out the Band 2 which by all reports is way better and more comfortable. 

Reviews on the MS band 1 are very good though! dont get me wrong!! Just the new one is better! (and three times the price!) So if its a budget excercise band you want with added function of TMAG measuring GPS then go for it!


----------



## dufferman (Nov 20, 2015)

Keeno said:



			I am interested in the Microsoft Band, just haven't heard enough positive reviews.

Have you tried it?
		
Click to expand...

I've not used it. Seen mixed reviews on here.


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2015)

Not BF specific, but I've bought a few clothing items (not golf related though) via Sport Pursuit. Some great bargains via flash sales if you like the outdoor stuff.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 20, 2015)

Halfords are going to be doing deals. 
Asda have opted out.


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2015)

few bits starting to appear on amazons lightening deals. Garmin G6 GPS tomorrow as is Game Golf


----------



## robert.redmile (Nov 23, 2015)

I work for currys - we're throwing millions at our deals which start today.
this Black Friday thing has gone bonkers. 
We'll sell around 6 times more in cash terms this Friday than we did last.
loads of offers on the smart fitness stuff, plus the usual xmas stuff.


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2015)

fundy said:



			few bits starting to appear on amazons lightening deals. *Garmin G6 GPS tomorrow* as is Game Golf
		
Click to expand...

Currently Â£120 notes...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2015)

If anyone sees FitBit Surge on a black friday deal let me know!!


----------



## Junior (Nov 23, 2015)

One primarily for the NW crew........Barry Taylor, a really good teaching pro (well I think so) based out of Clarkes Golf Center in St Helens is doing 7 x 30 min lessons for Â£99 , or, 4 x 1 hour lessons for Â£119.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.thesportshq.com/default.aspx


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 23, 2015)

For those who won the bids at the H4H for any or all of the N Devon golf club vouchers, Saunton Sands Holtel are doing some good Black Friday deals which may be of interest. They include half term deals.


----------



## drewster (Nov 25, 2015)

Scottsdale Golf - 15% of all clothing and footwear. Lindeberg, GG , Wolsey etc,etc.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Garmin S3 watch is in the lightning sale at 6:30PM tonight. No idea what the price will be, but their normal price is 137.01. Assume a good 10%+ off, if not more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...GRHHCW49K&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=764605987


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Garmin S3 watch is in the lightning sale at 6:30PM tonight. No idea what the price will be, but their normal price is 137.01. Assume a good 10%+ off, if not more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...GRHHCW49K&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=764605987

Click to expand...

Coming on at 5.59 if you are a Prime Subscriber


----------



## dufferman (Nov 25, 2015)

Longridge Laser Golf Distance Finder is also on the Prime early access thingy today at 3.10pm on Amazon. Normally Â£127.99 on Amazon.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 25, 2015)

dufferman said:



			Longridge Laser Golf Distance Finder is also on the Prime early access thingy today at 3.10pm on Amazon. Normally Â£127.99 on Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

Down to Â£90


----------



## lex! (Nov 25, 2015)

dufferman said:



			Longridge Laser Golf Distance Finder is also on the Prime early access thingy today at 3.10pm on Amazon. Normally Â£127.99 on Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

Any recommendations on these, should I go for one? Am tempted.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 25, 2015)

lex! said:



			Any recommendations on these, should I go for one? Am tempted.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a Bushnell V3 just recently to upgrade from my Snooper 400, whilst the Snooper was excellent VFM, the Bushnell is a better piece of kit which is worth the extra money, I don't know the Longridge unit but suspect the same applies.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Garmin S3 watch is in the lightning sale at 6:30PM tonight. No idea what the price will be, but their normal price is 137.01. Assume a good 10%+ off, if not more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...GRHHCW49K&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=764605987

Click to expand...

Cheers for the tip-off. Will have a look at 5:59.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2015)

Piece said:



			Cheers for the tip-off. Will have a look at 5:59.
		
Click to expand...

Â£99.99. Not bad.


----------



## Crawfy (Nov 26, 2015)

Glasgow based golfers..Clydeway Golf (Uddingston) said they will be announcing deals on their Facebook page . Will be shop based deals as they are not online. Usually good bargains to be had.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks like today they have a Swing Analyzer for Â£99

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B011N0COH2?ref_=gbps_tit_s-3_7047_c88388aa&smid=A21DXBLGX3BER0

and the Voice Caddie SC200 launch monitor at 5.10pm.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YFQWZ...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=19758TJW30CT966HJNFG


Could be interesting to see what price it goes down to.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Â£139.99 for the Voice Caddie launch monitor on Amazon lightning deals now if you are a Prime member


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2015)

My Pro shop is doing 20% off Galvin Green waterproofs, Ecco shoes & FJ shoes, Half Price Glenmuir lambswool sweaters, he's got a couple of G30 drivers for Â£215 plus lots of other bargains, if you live nearby it's well worth dropping in :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 26, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Â£139.99 for the Voice Caddie launch monitor on Amazon lightning deals now if you are a Prime member
		
Click to expand...

Just snaffled one, will see how it performs


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 26, 2015)

Some fantastic deals at Leeds golf centre. My brother in law just bought Ping I20 driver and hybrid, Ben Ross waterproof suit, couple of titliest bobble hats, under armour skins and a couple of polos for under Â£400.


----------



## MC72 (Nov 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			My Pro shop is doing 20% off Galvin Green waterproofs, Ecco shoes & FJ shoes, Half Price Glenmuir lambswool sweaters, he's got a couple of G30 drivers for Â£215 plus lots of other bargains, if you live nearby it's well worth dropping in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My Pro is also doing deals on Galvin Green, 25% off - if anyone is looking for anything specific let me know and I'll have a look for you over the weekend.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 26, 2015)

Our pro shop at East Renfrewshire has some deals on

CALLAWAY / TITLEIST VOKEY WEDGES â€ NOW ONLY Â£70
CALLAWAY/WILSON/ODYSSEY CLUBS â€ 50% OFF
CALLAWAY XR PRO IRONS â€ WERE Â£599 NOW ONLY Â£400 (ONE SET)
WILSON C100 IRONS â€ WERE Â£399 NOW ONLY Â£200 (ONE SET)
WILSON D200 IRONS â€ WERE Â£379 NOW ONLY Â£250 (ONE SET)
GALVIN GREEN / SUNICE WATERPROOFS (GENTS & LADIES) â€ NOW 30% OFF
MOTOCADDY 'S7' REMOTE CONTROL TROLLEY â€ WAS Â£799 NOW ONLY Â£600
MOTOCADDY EX DEMO 'S1' 36 HOLE LITHIUM TROLLEY â€ NOW ONLY Â£350
MOTOCADDY 'S1' PRO â€ WAS Â£349 NOW ONLY Â£280
GENTS & LADIES NIKE/CALLAWAY/PING/ROHNISCH/SUNICE/FOOTJOY SPRING/SUMMER CLOTHING & MUCH MORE â€ ALL 50% OFF
ALL LUGGAGE COLLECTIONS â€ 20% OFF
SELECTED CAPS â€ BUY ONE GET ONE FREE
GENTS & LADIES FOOTJOY/SKECHERS/NIKE SHOES â€ LIMITED STOCK â€ 40% OFF
ALL CALLAWAY/BIG MAX/MOTOCADDY/WILSON BAGS â€ 40% OFF
JUNIOR SETS â€ NOW REDUCED TO ONLY Â£75
ADIDAS JUNIOR SHOES â€ WERE Â£50 NOW ONLY Â£30 (LIMITED SIZES)
BUY 2 GLOVES â€ GET 1 FREE (TITLEIST/FOOTJOY/NIKE/CALLAWAY/WILSON)


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2015)

20% off everything on ABC golf

Includes:

Vokey SM5 for Â£68

Scotty X5 for Â£176 (someone please buy it so I dont)

Bridgestone B330 (all types) Â£20 a dozen


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			20% off everything on ABC golf

Includes:

Vokey SM5 for Â£68

Scotty X5 for Â£176 (someone please buy it so I dont)

Bridgestone B330 (all types) Â£20 a dozen
		
Click to expand...

You swine, what have you started! 

ABC Golf a reputable company? Anybody dealt with them before?


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 26, 2015)

callaway balls anyone ? a few other bits here too 

https://www.foremostgolf.com/sales-clearance#/pageSize=12&orderBy=0


----------



## RustyTom (Nov 26, 2015)

Amazon lightening deals @ 00:30 

They have the optishot which looks a wicked bit of kit. Glad I'm working nights tonight so I can keep my eye on some deals thru the night!


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			20% off everything on ABC golf

Includes:

Vokey SM5 for Â£68

Scotty X5 for Â£176 (someone please buy it so I dont)

Bridgestone B330 (all types) Â£20 a dozen
		
Click to expand...

Where are you seeing the vokeys, come up as 85 for me.


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2015)

Jon321 said:



			Where are you seeing the vokeys, come up as 85 for me.
		
Click to expand...

enter code Friday20 before checking out


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			enter code Friday20 before checking out
		
Click to expand...

Thanks &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			20% off everything on ABC golf

Includes:

Vokey SM5 for Â£68

Scotty X5 for Â£176 (someone please buy it so I dont)

Bridgestone B330 (all types) Â£20 a dozen
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate, just saved Â£25.00:whoo:


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 26, 2015)

I bought a full priced Vokey on Saturday 

Added the 60 degree now though. Couldn't resist at that price.

Cheers mate


----------



## ger147 (Nov 26, 2015)

915 D2 driver for 240 is a great price for anyone looking for one.


----------



## Goldie (Nov 26, 2015)

Abc leaving stuff on the website when a the options are sold out GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## simplyme (Nov 26, 2015)

Wish I never entered this thread!!

New Vokey, 2 dozen Bridgestones and 4 tops ordered


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2015)

Goldie said:



			Abc leaving stuff on the website when a the options are sold out GRRRRRR!!!
		
Click to expand...

yup taylormade waterproof carry bag annoyed me


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 26, 2015)

New 54 and 58 ordered. &#128515; now just for some rsi2's


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2015)

The "What have you bought" thread is going to get busy.

Your all worst than women &#128514;&#128514;&#128521;&#127948;


----------



## dufferman (Nov 27, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the Cobra 2/3 hybrid on Scottsdale golf. Â£30 cheaper than anywhere else. Great deal.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow!! Just save Â£9.99 on a 27" ASUS monitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta love Black Friday.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 27, 2015)

SLDR Driver + Fairway Â£199 @ AG


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Wow!! Just save Â£9.99 on a 27" ASUS monitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta love Black Friday.
		
Click to expand...

A whole Â£9.99!  Crazy times man.

I've just bought a TV for my daughter, wasn't in the sale though, I don't fall for their Jedi mind tricks so in your face retailers.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Is the gar in s2 watch for 99 worth buying? Anyone use the Tom tom?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2015)

Ping waterproof trousers for 20 notes anyone?

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acat...sponse-Waterproof-Trouser-Black.html#SID=3874


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2015)

Oakley Sunglasses for Â£40 delivered.

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acat...lf-Sunglasses-Polished-Black-G30-Iridium.html


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 27, 2015)

Gamola have 15% off everything, gotten be worth it if your in need to grips.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 27, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			Is the gar in s2 watch for 99 worth buying? Anyone use the Tom tom?
		
Click to expand...

I have the S1 and it does what it needs to. For Â£99, the S2 sounds good. Does it give you more than distance front back centre of green?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Gamola have 15% off everything, gotten be worth it if your in need to grips.
		
Click to expand...

May be I'm being thick but I can't see how to get the 15% off?  Got all the way through to paying for some golf balls but no sign of the 15% off anywhere?


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			May be I'm being thick but I can't see how to get the 15% off?  Got all the way through to paying for some golf balls but no sign of the 15% off anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

It gets applied as a discount in your cart.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			May be I'm being thick but I can't see how to get the 15% off?  Got all the way through to paying for some golf balls but no sign of the 15% off anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Just adds it to the cart automatically. Gutted that the wedge I was after seems to be sold out.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/balls-accessories/golf-balls/srixon-ad333-12-ball-pack-257182.html

Dozen AD333 for Â£9.99


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			A whole Â£9.99!  Crazy times man.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't believe it either. 
I've just ordered another one.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

All on Amazon Lightning deals later:

Bushnell 2014 Neo Watch 5:40PM

Stewart X9 5:40PM

VoiceCaddy T1 Watch 7:40PM


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the oakleys, just ordered a pair. Golf buddy wt4 for 110 on eBay any good?


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			All on Amazon Lightning deals later:

Bushnell 2014 Neo Watch 5:40PM

Stewart X9 5:40PM


VoiceCaddy T1 Watch 7:40PM
		
Click to expand...

What's the bushnell like? And how do you get that deal?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			It gets applied as a discount in your cart.

View attachment 17720

Click to expand...

Cheers.  Seems like it doesn't do that for all things.  I tried to get the AD333 tours on 4 for 3 but it didn't take 15% off that.  But it did if I just tried to order 1 dozen.  Probably hidden in the T&Cs somewhere that 15% does not apply to 4 for 3 offers or something like that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			Thanks for the heads up on the oakleys, just ordered a pair. Golf buddy wt4 for 110 on eBay any good?
		
Click to expand...


I don't need those Oakleys but damn they look good, their lenses are usually different class and now I want them. This whole Black Friday thing is just a mass of temptations of things you don't really need. I need to stop looking at this thread.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			What's the bushnell like? And how do you get that deal?
		
Click to expand...

no idea, was just sharing the heads up. To get it, go on Amazon at 5:40PM and see what the price has dropped to! Simple as that.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			no idea, was just sharing the heads up. To get it, go on Amazon at 5:40PM and see what the price has dropped to! Simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok so will it be lower than the 129 they have now? I like the reviews of this one, think I'll buy it. I was just going to buy it but don't really know how this lightning sale thing works. If it's gonna be less than 129 I'll wait!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			Oh ok so will it be lower than the 129 they have now? I like the reviews of this one, think I'll buy it. I was just going to buy it but don't really know how this lightning sale thing works. If it's gonna be less than 129 I'll wait!
		
Click to expand...

They dropped the Garmin S3 from 137 to 99 yesterday. I would wager it will be sub 100 quid.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			They dropped the Garmin S3 from 137 to 99 yesterday. I would wager it will be sub 100 quid.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus! Thanks mate, top spot then. Much appreciated


----------



## drewster (Nov 27, 2015)

Couldn't resist the Oakleys for Â£40 .......bonus !!!!


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2015)

drewster said:



			Couldn't resist the Oakleys for Â£40 .......bonus !!!!
		
Click to expand...

G30 lenses are awesome too pal.

I have 2 pairs of Oakley's already. I'm trying to justify a third pair


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

One Planer said:



			G30 lenses are awesome too pal.

I have 2 pairs of Oakley's already. I'm trying to justify a third pair 

Click to expand...

You don't need to, just click purchase &#128521;


----------



## One Planer (Nov 27, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			You don't need to, just click purchase &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

You do make a good point :thup:


----------



## drewster (Nov 27, 2015)

One Planer said:



			You do make a good point :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You know it makes sense Rodney !!!


----------



## RustyTom (Nov 27, 2015)

Abcgolf have now raised the price of the vokey wedge, it's now 75.99 instead of the 68 it was earlier!


----------



## dufferman (Nov 27, 2015)

RustyTom said:



			Abcgolf have now raised the price of the vokey wedge, it's now 75.99 instead of the 68 it was earlier!
		
Click to expand...

Supply and demand!


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2015)

Nike Control lll's are only Â£69 at AG, I bought the ll's at around Â£120 and they did me well for 2 winters and were very comfortable, so hopefully these will be as good.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Router do they put the price down on the site?  Or when you check out?  It's still showing as 129


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 27, 2015)

50 pro v's @quid each 

ends at 6pm 

fleabay num 

281866363588


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			Router do they put the price down on the site?  Or when you check out?  It's still showing as 129
		
Click to expand...

I just looked to see what its dropped to and they seem to have removed it from the lightning deals?!!


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 27, 2015)

Garmin S3 on Amazon at 6:30pm current Â£129.99.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh? Bugger


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 27, 2015)

Voice caddie launch monitor Â£109 on Amazon at the moment. Think it's a different one to the one mentioned previously. Different price anyway. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J1VV792?ref_=gb1h_img_m-4_5847_a80a1704&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## KhalJimbo (Nov 27, 2015)

Garush34 said:



			Garmin S3 on Amazon at 6:30pm current Â£129.99.
		
Click to expand...

I'm eyeing this up. Â£99 after 18:30, I'm also seriously tempted to get myself the S6 though but can't find any good deals apart from one for Â£257 on amazon.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 27, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			I'm eyeing this up. Â£99 after 18:30, I'm also seriously tempted to get myself the S6 though but can't find any good deals apart from one for Â£257 on amazon.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the S1, good bit of kit. At Â£99 the S3 is a steal.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 27, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			I'm eyeing this up. Â£99 after 18:30, I'm also seriously tempted to get myself the S6 though but can't find any good deals apart from one for Â£257 on amazon.
		
Click to expand...

Â£251.99 from here http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-app...1195-02.html?gclid=CLK1l7aisckCFReRGwodyM0C3g

Or Â£230.99 from here http://www.myactiveplus.com/garmin-approach-s6-dark.html?gclid=CP2o_5WjsckCFSf4wgodeGoP_A

No reviews on the second place tho, but website looks legit.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Nov 27, 2015)

Garush34 said:



			Â£251.99 from here http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-app...1195-02.html?gclid=CLK1l7aisckCFReRGwodyM0C3g

Or Â£230.99 from here http://www.myactiveplus.com/garmin-approach-s6-dark.html?gclid=CP2o_5WjsckCFSf4wgodeGoP_A

No reviews on the second place tho, but website looks legit.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this but in reality I feel the S3 on Amazon is the better deal at Â£99 so I've gone for that. The S6 is really nice but I won't use the other functions so no point spending more than double. Should be with me by Tuesday so I'll test it out on Wednesday


----------



## drdel (Nov 27, 2015)

I just wonder how many marketing people are aware the term "Black Friday" is supposed originates from the first Friday after Thanksgiving when Black slaves were sold on.


----------



## smange (Nov 27, 2015)

drdel said:



			I just wonder how many marketing people are aware the term "Black Friday" is supposed originates from the first Friday after Thanksgiving when Black slaves were sold on.
		
Click to expand...

Complete myth that is and probably only spouted by people who like to be offended on behalf of others.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday_(shopping)


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 27, 2015)

drdel said:



			I just wonder how many marketing people are aware the term "Black Friday" is supposed originates from the first Friday after Thanksgiving when Black slaves were sold on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Been bombarded with email after email all day but I seem to be one of the very few not having my head turned. To be honest I've got to saturation point and have more than enough gear and it would be a case of buying for buying sake. Always feel in my own mind that this is simply a way for retailers to offload stuff that people haven't been bothered to buy before.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been bombarded with email after email all day but I seem to be one of the very few not having my head turned. To be honest I've got to saturation point and have more than enough gear and it would be a case of buying for buying sake. Always feel in my own mind that this is simply a way for retailers to offload stuff that people haven't been bothered to buy before.
		
Click to expand...

A good deal is only a good deal if "it's a good deal" isn't the only reason you're buying it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			A good deal is only a good deal if "it's a good deal" isn't the only reason you're buying it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## KhalJimbo (Nov 27, 2015)

Inky deals I went for were the S3 and a pair of Oakley Sector spikeless shoes for summer\range work. 

Oh and a Laithwaites 12 bottle special for Â£65 as we found a Â£30 off voucher code.


----------



## Steve Coll (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyone thinking of going for those Oakley sunglasses from clubhouse , it looks like they are the kids version after reading up on them.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve Coll said:



			Anyone thinking of going for those Oakley sunglasses from clubhouse , it looks like they are the kids version after reading up on them.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha looks like you're right by the looks of it. Hope you're wrong, or people have tiny heads


----------

